# Have you ever....



## Marc (Jan 21, 2008)

....poured yourself a nice big bowl of cereal only to realize the milk is pushing the limits of what's palatable?


I usually eat it anyway, but man, I f'kin hate that.


----------



## Paul (Jan 21, 2008)

Marc said:


> ....poured yourself a nice big bowl of cereal only to realize the milk is pushing the limits of what's palatable?
> 
> 
> I usually eat it anyway, but man, I f'kin hate that.









Just use water.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2008)

Marc said:


> ....poured yourself a nice big bowl of cereal only to realize the milk is pushing the limits of what's palatable?
> 
> 
> I usually eat it anyway, but man, I f'kin hate that.



YES!  I hate that!




I also hate that I have something else in common with Marc.... :roll:


----------



## cbcbd (Jan 21, 2008)

I eat my cereal dry... so no


----------



## Marc (Jan 21, 2008)

No, no, Paul.  I mean, you've already poured the milk in too.  Typically I only realize it after I've brought the first spoonful within olfactory range.


----------



## Marc (Jan 21, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> I eat my cereal dry... so no



Wtf?  And I thought you were one of the few normal people around here.  But noooo... just another wierdo.


----------



## Marc (Jan 21, 2008)

Plus Paul, if I hadn't already committed with cow juice, I'd just make beerios instead.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2008)

Marc said:


> No, no, Paul.  I mean, you've already poured the milk in too.  Typically I only realize it after I've brought the first spoonful within olfactory range.



Same here.  I'll usually try to stomach at least a few bites before discarding.  If you eat it fast enough you can get through most of the bowl before your body realizes what you're doing to it...


----------



## andyzee (Jan 21, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Same here. I'll usually try to stomach at least a few bites before discarding. If you eat it fast enough you can get through most of the bowl before your body realizes what you're doing to it...


 
Which then could lead you to another bowl.

I hate when the samething happens with a cup of coffee, you pour the milk in and see some lil curds floating around, I'll usually drink it. :???:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 21, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Which then could lead you to another bowl.



Great idea!  Don't mind if I do.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 21, 2008)

I hate it when you go to cook some bacon and realize it's skanky. Luckily you can just fry the skank right out of it.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 21, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Great idea! Don't mind if I do.


 
:roll:


----------



## Paul (Jan 21, 2008)

Ahhh... yeah, okay. Its cereal, I'd rather pay for the mistake with a few pennies than risk gastro-intestinal despair. Thankyewveddymuch...


----------



## ckofer (Jan 21, 2008)

*How a about a package of bread with just one little 1/8" island of bluish mold? I freak out and toss the whole thing. Can't do it. *


----------



## Paul (Jan 21, 2008)

ckofer said:


> *How a about a package of bread with just one little 1/8" island of bluish mold? I freak out and toss the whole thing. Can't do it. *



Ditto. Louis Pasteur I ain't.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 21, 2008)

ckofer said:


> *How a about a package of bread with just one little 1/8" island of bluish mold? I freak out and toss the whole thing. Can't do it. *


 
Dude, just like dropping acid!


----------



## ckofer (Jan 21, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Dude, just like dropping acid!



Isn't there a dedicated Grateful Dead thread?


----------



## Paul (Jan 21, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Dude, just like dropping acid!








ummmm, yeah, no thanks.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 21, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Isn't there a dedicated Grateful Dead thread?


 
Yeah, I thought you posted the molded bread thing in the wrong thread, just didn't want to bust chops.


----------



## ckofer (Jan 21, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Yeah, I thought you posted the molded bread thing in the wrong thread, just didn't want to bust chops.




Should I have put it in the cross-dresser Saab thread instead? 

btw don't do bad milk either along with hot dogs with any hint of skank


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 21, 2008)

ckofer said:


> *How a about a package of bread with just one little 1/8" island of bluish mold? I freak out and toss the whole thing. Can't do it. *



I usually just cut off that part of the bread and eat it anyway.  Slimy ham...No problem.

Chunky milk is where I draw the line.......


I am no were near a clean freak.  I take full advantage of the 10 second rule, sometimes longer, if I don't get it in time.:blink:  Yet never sick......:-D


----------



## cbcbd (Jan 22, 2008)

Marc said:


> Wtf?  And I thought you were one of the few normal people around here.  But noooo... just another wierdo.


Hey, I'm not the one ingesting expired milk... I wonder if that actually has a negative effect on your bones?


Moldy bread - if it's moldy then the bread is going to have that great stale taste... I like my baked goods... it goes in the trash.



Hawkshot99 said:


> Slimy ham...No problem.


For some time it's ok, and then I start parting it out to the dogs.


Eggs? They last forever in my mind... wait long enough and you can have some Century Eggs.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 22, 2008)

Milk - as soon as the expiration day hits I'm out.  Even if it doesn't smell.  Wifey yells at me for this.  She can use it if she likes.

Slimy ham - hell no.  See milk example above.  The thought of eating food that MAY be bad freaks me out.

Bread with mold - it goes out to the birds.

I only buy meat the day I'm going to cook it.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 22, 2008)

Milk, well with 2 young kids consuming multiple glasses a day, we never really get close to the expiration date anymore.  P.K. (pre kids), hey if it's within a week of the expiration date AND the initial stench upon opening the container doesn't knock me out, its all good in my book!

Slimy ham - not for me, but it's perfectly fine to wrap the pills in that one of my dogs takes daily 

Moldy Bread - bird food (I absolutely HATE crusty bread to begin with)

Moldy Cheese - save it for my mother in-law!


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 22, 2008)

Marc said:


> Wtf?  And I thought you were one of the few normal people around here.  But noooo... just another wierdo.



What's wrong w/dry cereal  I have it for lunch almost every day...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> What's wrong w/dry cereal  I have it for lunch almost every day...



Dry cereal, for _lunch_?? :blink:

Yeah, that's normal...  :roll:

Bunch of friggen weird-o's around here...

Pour some milk on that cereal, and eat it in the morning, when cereal is meant to be enjoyed!!! 











JK;  I've been known to eat cereal at all times of the day, usually with milk though...


----------



## severine (Jan 22, 2008)

Marc said:


> ....poured yourself a nice big bowl of cereal only to realize the milk is pushing the limits of what's palatable?
> 
> 
> I usually eat it anyway, but man, I f'kin hate that.


Um, yeah.  Yesterday was like that.  Today I stuck with the frozen waffles. 



Paul said:


> Just use water.


Ewww!!!!



Paul said:


> Ahhh... yeah, okay. Its cereal, I'd rather pay for the mistake with a few pennies than risk gastro-intestinal despair. Thankyewveddymuch...


Well in our case, we drink raw milk so it doesn't go _bad_, it just turns sour and is on its way to becoming cheese.  It's actually better for you when it's sour because it's cultured (like yogurt).



ckofer said:


> *How a about a package of bread with just one little 1/8" island of bluish mold? I freak out and toss the whole thing. Can't do it. *


I throw the whole bag of bread away too.  Yuck!



MRGisevil said:


> What's wrong w/dry cereal  I have it for lunch almost every day...


Along with plain white rice....? 



bvibert said:


> Pour some milk on that cereal, and eat it in the morning, when cereal is meant to be enjoyed!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brian LOVES cereal for dinner.


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Milk - as soon as the expiration day hits I'm out.  Even if it doesn't smell.  Wifey yells at me for this.  She can use it if she likes.



I hear ya man. I do smell checks when within 48 hours of the expiration date. My wife is equally as cautious. Once that magic date lapses, that sucker gets dumped, smell or not.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 22, 2008)

severine said:


> Um, yeah.  Yesterday was like that.  Today I stuck with the frozen waffles.
> 
> Ewww!!!!
> 
> ...




There are no places to buy rice around me and I'm too lazy to make it.  Gotta substitute with something


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> I hear ya man. I do smell checks when within 48 hours of the expiration date. My wife is equally as cautious. Once that magic date lapses, that sucker gets dumped, smell or not.



i've seen my in-laws use 1/2 and 1/2 a few weeks after the expiration date.  they go by the "if it doesn't smell it must be fine" line of thought.  it grosses me out.  i cringe when i look in their fridge at the cape because there are all kinds of thing that make my skin crawl.  but i guess that is the nature of a fridge in a second home.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 22, 2008)

Is it expired milk that gives you the milk mustache, or something else?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2008)

severine said:


> Brian LOVES cereal for dinner.



I knew you'd out me, that's why I had to put the little disclaimer at the bottom... 

I wouldn't say I _love_ it though, but it is good sometimes, especially when I'm too lazy to make anything.  FYI, for those that don't know me, the extent of me _making_ anything is throwing a frozen meal in the oven...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 22, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I knew you'd out me, that's why I had to put the little disclaimer at the bottom...
> 
> I wouldn't say I _love_ it though, but it is good sometimes, especially when I'm too lazy to make anything.  FYI, for those that don't know me, the extent of me _making_ anything is throwing a frozen meal in the oven...



Cereal for dinner, picky eater...  Sounds like Sev is taking care of 3 kids.  ;-)


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Cereal for dinner, picky eater...  Sounds like Sev is taking care of 3 kids.  ;-)



Pretty much, you should see me when I don't get my nap...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 22, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Pretty much, you should see me when I don't get my nap...



No joke, I'm a total b*&^% when I don't get enough sleep.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 22, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Pretty much, you should see me when I don't get my nap...



I'm really hoping we won't be hearing about you needing *YOUR* diaper changed in this thread!


----------



## severine (Jan 22, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> No joke, I'm a total b*&^% when I don't get enough sleep.


Me, too... which means I've been one for 8 months now, I guess.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 22, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I'm really hoping we won't be hearing about you needing *YOUR* diaper changed in this thread!



If bvibert posts that this is the case I will piss my pants resulting in a diaper change of my own.



severine said:


> Me, too... which means I've been one for 8 months now, I guess.



I understand your pain.  My wife gets up for the baby every night.  She is a champ but the fatigue is getting to her.  Time for Dad to step up and loose a little sleep.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2008)

severine said:


> Me, too... which means I've been one for 8 months now, I guess.



Yeah, pretty much...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I'm really hoping we won't be hearing about you needing *YOUR* diaper changed in this thread!



Well, now that you mention it...  It is getting a bit full...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 22, 2008)

When in doubt; throw it out.  After 14 years of working in Food  Beverage operations in hotels and restaurants and now a year selling food to such places.....I ain't riskin' anything

Those dates on things like milk?  Perfect case scenarios.  A lot can happen that isn't quite so perfect between the machine grabbing the cows teats and the milk reaching your lips.  I can't speak for what happens on the farm, but have seen enough along the rest of the supply chain to be extra cautious.

When it's trash night at my house, my girlfriend has to litterally hold me back from throwing out just about everything in the entire fridge :lol:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 22, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i've seen my in-laws use 1/2 and 1/2 a few weeks after the expiration date.  they go by the "if it doesn't smell it must be fine" line of thought.  it grosses me out.  i cringe when i look in their fridge at the cape because there are all kinds of thing that make my skin crawl.  but i guess that is the nature of a fridge in a second home.



This past summer I went to our vacation home and did my grocery shopping.  Bought milk, and all the other goodies.  When i went to leave there was still milk left in the container, and my parents were going to use the place in a few days, so I left it in there for them.  They never went down.  3 or 4  weeks later I went down again, and the milk didn't smell, so i used it:blink:.(It did have a plastic screw cap and not the cardboard style, in my defense)


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 22, 2008)

i put orange gatoraide in my fruit loops once......gotta love surf trips with the boys..anything is fair game!


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> This past summer I went to our vacation home and did my grocery shopping.  Bought milk, and all the other goodies.  When i went to leave there was still milk left in the container, and my parents were going to use the place in a few days, so I left it in there for them.  They never went down.  3 or 4  weeks later I went down again, and the milk didn't smell, so i used it:blink:.(It did have a plastic screw cap and not the cardboard style, in my defense)



_That _is gag-freakin'-city. uke:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> This past summer I went to our vacation home and did my grocery shopping.  Bought milk, and all the other goodies.  When i went to leave there was still milk left in the container, and my parents were going to use the place in a few days, so I left it in there for them.  They never went down.  3 or 4  weeks later I went down again, and the milk didn't smell, so i used it:blink:.(It did have a plastic screw cap and not the cardboard style, in my defense)



You are a better man than I.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> _That _is gag-freakin'-city. uke:




agreed

yikes


----------



## severine (Jan 22, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> This past summer I went to our vacation home and did my grocery shopping.  Bought milk, and all the other goodies.  When i went to leave there was still milk left in the container, and my parents were going to use the place in a few days, so I left it in there for them.  They never went down.  3 or 4  weeks later I went down again, and the milk didn't smell, so i used it:blink:.(It did have a plastic screw cap and not the cardboard style, in my defense)


If it was ultra-pasteurized, it probably was okay.  There is shelf-stable milk that is good for months because of that.  Then again, you're drinking dead milk.  uke:  I'll take the raw milk any day...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 22, 2008)

severine said:


> If it was ultra-pasteurized, it probably was okay.  There is shelf-stable milk that is good for months because of that..



Nope nothing special milk.  The cheap stuff from the grocery store.


I have a real good imune system:lol:


----------



## Paul (Jan 22, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Nope nothing special milk.  The cheap stuff from the grocery store.
> 
> 
> I have a real good imune system:lol:



Not any more, you don't.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 22, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I have a real good imune system:lol:



That was going to be my comment,  have faith in your immune system!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 22, 2008)

Let's take it to the next level now....... The egg salad that's been sitting on the picnic table all day when it's 90 degrees out  

Me - uke:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 22, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Let's take it to the next level now....... The egg salad that's been sitting on the picnic table all day when it's 90 degrees out
> 
> Me - uke:



Well I find fresh egg salad nasty, so I would pass.


----------



## Marc (Jan 22, 2008)

I love botulism on my egg salad.

On a related note, I can trust my nose well enough to tell me when the enzymes and wrong bacteria have started converting the milk to funky cheese.  The date isn't accurate enough for me (or maybe because I'm cheap).  If it doesn't smell, it will go down well.  And you can quote me on that.


By the way, dhs, cows being milked is pretty gross.

Also, for everyone's edification, buy the cheapest brand of milk out there... or Hood.  There are only two coop's left in New England that sell milk... Hood, who brands their own, and Cabot/Agrimark, who labels for whomever.  So if you're buying anything but Hood, your milk is coming from all over.  Hood doesn't have any really difference in quality standards or anything either, but they do have opaque bottles, for whatever that's worth to you.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 22, 2008)

Potato Salad (and egg salad) becomes lethal 90 minutes after it's made.
Gets tastier, too.


----------



## Marc (Jan 22, 2008)

Of course.  Another quotable:  Death tastes delicious.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 22, 2008)

Marc said:


> Of course.  Another quotable:  Death tastes delicious.



Particularly with a side of pain and suffering.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 22, 2008)

Marc said:


> If it doesn't smell, it will go down well.  .



I have no clue what you type after this Marc as I was laughing so hard over this line!  Gotta love when my pre-teen male side comes out!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 22, 2008)

Marc said:


> Of course.  Another quotable:  Death tastes delicious.



Then, roadkill yes or no???

Me, I guess if I took out a Deer, I'd actually give it some thought!  Now,  if one of the Buffaloes that are being raised at a farm by my house(I'm being serious here) got out, and I SURVIVED the crash,  then,  I'm firing up the grill for some good eating Bison steaks!


----------



## snoseek (Jan 22, 2008)

What doesn't kill you makes you stronger.


----------



## ckofer (Jan 22, 2008)

snoseek said:


> What doesn't kill you makes you stronger.


 
And that's why dogs can drink out of toilets and live.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 22, 2008)

Just cut off a slab of carrot cake with the cream cheese frosting.  Before I poured my milk I took a big whiff.  All is well.  I am happy.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 23, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Then, roadkill yes or no???
> 
> Me, I guess if I took out a Deer, I'd actually give it some thought!  Now,  if one of the Buffaloes that are being raised at a farm by my house(I'm being serious here) got out, and I SURVIVED the crash,  then,  I'm firing up the grill for some good eating Bison steaks!



I hit a deer in New Jersey once. While we were inspecting the damage (minor- I was driving a 1980's Oldsmobile Delta 88, known as the tank. With 8-Track), a pickup pulled up and two crunchy-looking women got out. We were all prepared to receive a hippy chick lecture about affronts to nature, but they were Game and Fish officers, and offered us a roadkill license if we wanted to keep the deer. We were driving back to NC, so we passed.

Would have been nice and tender, though. Gelatinous, really.


----------



## severine (Jan 23, 2008)

Marc said:


> Also, for everyone's edification, buy the cheapest brand of milk out there... or Hood.  There are only two coop's left in New England that sell milk... Hood, who brands their own, and Cabot/Agrimark, who labels for whomever.  So if you're buying anything but Hood, your milk is coming from all over.  Hood doesn't have any really difference in quality standards or anything either, but they do have opaque bottles, for whatever that's worth to you.


Unless you buy raw milk... then you know the exact farm it comes from (ours is from Stone Wall Dairy in Cornwall Bridge, CT).  Just saying...


----------



## Paul (Jan 23, 2008)

severine said:


> Unless you buy raw milk... then you know the exact farm it comes from (ours is from Stone Wall Dairy in Cornwall Bridge, CT).  Just saying...



Or this one. Its completely local to CT. 

The Farmer's Cow


----------



## drjeff (Jan 23, 2008)

Paul said:


> Or this one. Its completely local to CT.
> 
> The Farmer's Cow



Thats whats usually is in my fridge.  Although for some reason,  Garelick Farms milk just tastes a little better to me as it's drowning my AM bowl of Kashi Cinamon Biscuts


----------



## Paul (Jan 23, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Thats whats usually is in my fridge.  Although for some reason,  Garelick Farms milk just tastes a little better to me as it's drowning my AM bowl of Kashi Cinamon Biscuts



My palette is not that discriminating, I just like FC because its local and organic. My Mother's side of the family owned a dairy for years in Middletown. I like to support the few small farms that are remaining.


----------



## severine (Jan 23, 2008)

Paul said:


> My palette is not that discriminating, I just like FC because its local and organic. My Mother's side of the family owned a dairy for years in Middletown. I like to support the few small farms that are remaining.


Farmer's Cow is _*not*_ organic.  But it is local, and they don't use growth hormones.


----------



## Paul (Jan 23, 2008)

severine said:


> Farmer's Cow is _*not*_ organic.  But it is local, and they don't use growth hormones.



To-may-to, To-mah-to.

Close enough for anything but the UDSA...:razz:


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 23, 2008)

_Last edited by Paul : Today at 12:32 PM. Reason: UDSA, not FDA Dummy...Duh!!! _

Care to try that one more time, slugger?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2008)

UASD...

SUAD!

NAACP!

Frick, I know it's something like that.


----------



## Paul (Jan 23, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> _Last edited by Paul : Today at 12:32 PM. Reason: UDSA, not FDA Dummy...Duh!!! _
> 
> Care to try that one more time, slugger?





Marc said:


> UASD...
> 
> SUAD!
> 
> ...



The temp in my office is hovering around 62F, I can't type worth a damn....


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 23, 2008)

Paul said:


> The temp in my office is hovering around 62F, I can't type worth a damn....



:beer:


----------



## Paul (Jan 23, 2008)

YA RLY... its friggin' cold in here. 

At any rate....


----------



## drjeff (Jan 23, 2008)

Let's try another scenario.  LEFTOVERS!  Lets say that last night's cooked chicken that you encased in a Reynolds wrap tomb mysteriously dissappeared to the back of the fridge for a week do to a produce avalanche that burried the chicken.

Do you eat it???

Me, I'm eating it if there's not slime layer AND it doesn't have the hardness of a hockey puck!


----------



## Paul (Jan 23, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Let's try another scenario.  LEFTOVERS!  Lets say that last night's cooked chicken that you encased in a Reynolds wrap tomb mysteriously dissappeared to the back of the fridge for a week do to a produce avalanche that burried the chicken.
> 
> Do you eat it???
> 
> Me, I'm eating it if there's not slime layer AND it doesn't have the hardness of a hockey puck!



Probably not. Depends on just how good it was the first time around.


----------



## severine (Jan 23, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Let's try another scenario.  LEFTOVERS!  Lets say that last night's cooked chicken that you encased in a Reynolds wrap tomb mysteriously dissappeared to the back of the fridge for a week do to a produce avalanche that burried the chicken.
> 
> Do you eat it???
> 
> Me, I'm eating it if there's not slime layer AND it doesn't have the hardness of a hockey puck!


No way.  3-4 days in the fridge, tops, for leftovers.  This goes back to when I was pregnant and the docs all said not to eat food that was any older as a leftover.

ETA: Though anything with tomatoes in it may be game due to the acidity.  Would make bacterial overgrowth less likely.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 23, 2008)

I look at my food the same way I look at my clothes- no spots, no smell, it's clean.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2008)

severine said:


> No way.  3-4 days in the fridge, tops, for leftovers.  This goes back to when I was pregnant and the docs all said not to eat food that was any older as a leftover.
> 
> ETA: Though anything with tomatoes in it may be game due to the acidity.  Would make bacterial overgrowth less likely.



I find sprinkling my left overs with 12 molar hydrochloric acid does preserve it better as well.

And it adds a little HEAT.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 23, 2008)

Marc said:


> I find sprinkling my left overs with 12 molar hydrochloric acid does preserve it better as well.
> 
> And it adds a little HEAT.



Doesn't look as appetizing, though.
Me, I prefer nitric acid. The resultant brown haze hides a lot of defects.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 23, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Doesn't look as appetizing, though.
> Me, I prefer nitric acid. The resultant brown haze hides a lot of defects.



Why not just use Uric Acid and pee on it!  Hey unless you've got a urinary tract infection it's sterile!  uke:

Gotta love this round of "Alpinezone Fear Factor"


----------



## ckofer (Jan 23, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Why not just use Uric Acid and pee on it!  Hey unless you've got a urinary tract infection it's sterile!  uke:
> 
> Gotta love this round of "Alpinezone Fear Factor"



Have dinner guests often?


----------



## drjeff (Jan 23, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Have dinner guests often?


I keep wondering why I don't


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2008)

You know what I really like is this thread has more posts than the one about the Giants going to the Super Bowl.


Ha, ha.  Stupid Giants fans.  Guck the Fiants.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 24, 2008)

Marc said:


> You know what I really like is this thread has more posts than the one about the Giants going to the Super Bowl.
> 
> 
> Ha, ha.  Stupid Giants fans.  Guck the Fiants.



Well put!


----------



## Terry (Jan 24, 2008)

I figure if it looks and smells ok, eat it. Don't worry about the exp date or the length of time that it has been around.


----------



## Marc (Jan 24, 2008)

But then again, we have to realize Terry eats most of his food with hand shaped grease prints on them.  So his perspective could be skewed.

I have to say though Terry, after wiring my exhaust together this weekend, Ruffles do taste better with crunchy bits of rusted tail pipe on them.


----------



## Terry (Jan 24, 2008)

Marc said:


> But then again, we have to realize Terry eats most of his food with hand shaped grease prints on them.  So his perspective could be skewed.
> 
> I have to say though Terry, after wiring my exhaust together this weekend, Ruffles do taste better with crunchy bits of rusted tail pipe on them.



It gives it that added flavor and texture. 80-90 gear oil makes a nice salad dressing. Try it sometime- you will like it!


----------



## ckofer (Jan 26, 2008)

Terry said:


> It gives it that added flavor and texture. 80-90 gear oil makes a nice salad dressing. Try it sometime- you will like it!




Any serving suggestions for brake fluid?


----------



## Terry (Jan 26, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Any serving suggestions for brake fluid?


 No but antifreeze makes a nice marinade for chicken. Make sure you use the green stuff. The new antifreezes have a bitter flavor.


----------



## severine (Jan 29, 2008)

Marc said:


> ....poured yourself a nice big bowl of cereal only to realize the milk is pushing the limits of what's palatable?
> 
> 
> I usually eat it anyway, but man, I f'kin hate that.


Not to resurrect, but this morning I had a bowl of Cocoa Clouds (gotta love organic Cocoa Puffs!) with brand new organic ultra-pasteurized milk that's dated sometime in March.  I've been feeling sick ever since. uke:

So..... I guess I'm trying to say that dates are arbitrary.  Milk can be bad no matter the date or smell or taste (though I imagine Cocoa Clouds would cover up many unsavory tastes).

And man do I miss my raw milk....


----------



## Paul (Jan 29, 2008)

severine said:


> I've been feeling sick ever since. uke:



Uh oh....


----------



## bvibert (Jan 29, 2008)

Paul said:


> Uh oh....



Don't even joke about that! :uzi: :uzi:


----------



## severine (Jan 29, 2008)

Paul said:


> Uh oh....


No way, no how, not possible.


----------



## Paul (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jan 29, 2008)

severine said:


> Not to resurrect, but this morning I had a bowl of Cocoa Clouds (gotta love organic Cocoa Puffs!) with brand new organic ultra-pasteurized milk that's dated sometime in March.  I've been feeling sick ever since. uke:
> 
> So..... I guess I'm trying to say that dates are arbitrary.  Milk can be bad no matter the date or smell or taste (though I imagine Cocoa Clouds would cover up many unsavory tastes).
> 
> And man do I miss my raw milk....



I'd read that as stop eating organic cocco puffs!  Chemicals and preservatives are good!


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 29, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I'd read that as stop eating organic cocco puffs!  Chemicals and preservatives are good!



Yeah! They put all that stuff in there for a reason. It's not just for fun, you know. I mean, what kind of world would it be with out dihydrogenated propylglucoisothyozyolinate? Next thing you know, they'll be trying to badmouth dihydrogen monoxide, and that, I just won't stand for.


----------



## ckofer (Jan 29, 2008)

Big molecules rock.


----------



## Marc (Jan 29, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Yeah! They put all that stuff in there for a reason. It's not just for fun, you know. I mean, what kind of world would it be with out dihydrogenated propylglucoisothyozyolinate? Next thing you know, they'll be trying to badmouth dihydrogen monoxide, and that, I just won't stand for.



Someone's trying to put dioxin in my food I think.  Probably the cows.  They're still pissed off from this summer when I fed one of them a hamburger without telling them what it was.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 30, 2008)

Marc said:


> Someone's trying to put dioxin in my food I think.  Probably the cows.  They're still pissed off from this summer when I fed one of them a hamburger without telling them what it was.



Can you blame them for a little "stealth cannabolism??"


----------



## severine (Jan 30, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I'd read that as stop eating organic cocco puffs!  Chemicals and preservatives are good!


LOL!  Nah, they're good.

Maybe Greg gave me what he had and it wasn't the milk after all!  

In any case, back to raw milk for me....


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 30, 2008)

Marc said:


> Someone's trying to put dioxin in my food I think.  Probably the cows.  They're still pissed off from this summer when I fed one of them a hamburger without telling them what it was.



That's not dioxin.

And it wasn't the cows, though they would have liked to have been in on it.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 30, 2008)

severine said:


> Maybe Greg gave me what he had and it wasn't the milk after all!
> 
> .



Ooh, must somehow refrain from making a very juvenile comment 

Phew, did it!


----------



## Marc (Jan 30, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Ooh, must somehow refrain from making a very juvenile comment
> 
> Phew, did it!



Now why the fruck would you do that?

Posts are _supposed_ to be very juvenile in Marc thread.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 30, 2008)

Marc said:


> Now why the fruck would you do that?
> 
> Posts are _supposed_ to be very juvenile in Marc thread.



I guess I just spent too much time talking with my 4 year old this morning about manners and I couldn't get that crazy concept out of my head!  Of course if I had read Sev's post about an hour later,  well it would have been all Marc posting rules!


----------



## severine (Jan 30, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I guess I just spent too much time talking with my 4 year old this morning about manners and I couldn't get that crazy concept out of my head!  Of course if I had read Sev's post about an hour later,  well it would have been all Marc posting rules!


That's okay, I can handle it.  I'm not some wussy girl, you know....


----------

